# Possible BLOAT. Need help :(



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have 6 peacocks and 3 yellow labs in a 90g. My fish look great, but are mysteriously not eating. Even the pig that always begs when I feed. I had a fish die last week, and I treated the tank with Prazipro per the LFS recommendation based on symptoms. They thought it was worms.

I did also notice spitting of food, and white stringy poop.

Checked Parameters this morning and everything looks great. Nitrate under 10. 8.2 PH.

I just treated the tank with 2 tablespoons of Epsom Salt per 10 gallons. So for my 90 gallon I did 18 tablespoons. Only added about half so far though.

I can get some API general cure from Petsmart today. Clout I could order online and get by Monday.

What do you think? I


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Spitting of food and white poop are classic signs of Bloat
Try and get some Metronidazole and start treating right away...It works great if you get it going early enough
I dont think General cure will help you here

Clout is also apparently good, though I have never used it


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey Plug thanks so much for the quick reply. The API General Cure I thought had the Metronidazole in there, and its why I was asking about it.

If anyone can confirm that would be great. I'm also searching around google now.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It may have metronidazole in it, but why not get the straight med? Don't use Clout.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok I just called LFS, and they have it. Headed to pick some up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Know that is it less likely for a peacock to get bloat than for a mbuna...especially mbuna like demasoni that have the long, herbivore gut like a cow. Was it the labs that are showing symptoms and dying?


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

All the fish have lost interest in eating, and were eating fine a couple of days ago. I have noticed both labs and several peacocks spitting pellets. Also have noticed white stringy poo in several of the peacocks.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

I am feeding all fish NLS pellets.

They are out and displaying color. Just not eating which is strange.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Spitting is normal, but normally the fish would take the food back repeated times and eventually swallow.

Well IDK of anything else that has skinny, fine, thready feces so maybe worth a try.

What caused the illness? Anyone feeling intimidated or nervous?


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

I just tried sinking a couple pellets down to normally always hungry fish, and they weren't really interested. Kind of mouthed the pellet and then spit it.

I had a fish die Monday that had been sick for awhile. Thats why I had bought the Prazipro He was a Nara flametail. I'm thinking the parasite spread when he died.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Everyone is relatively peaceful right now. I have displaying going on, but no chasing. I had to get rid of several chasers, but they have been gone for a couple weeks now.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Follow the instructions on treating Bloat, and dont feed the fish for a few days


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloat can take a fish one/month and all the rest seem fine...and continue until no fish are left. Maybe the chasers got you started. Ngara is a pretty wimpy peacock so it makes sense he was first to go. Watch your timid fish and continue to remove chasers...especially if you get any lurkers.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

I bought 2 tubes which will be enough for about 2 days?

Can anyone recommend where I can order a larger quantity online for a good price ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Wanted to update after 10 days.

All fish are better and eating except my taiwan reef who still has the white stringy poo, and won't eat.

The tank is also very cloudy, and I'm not sure why. Maybe because the daily water change.

I have been doing a 250mg dose per 10g, and a 30% change every day.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cloudy is usually disturbed substrate or a bacteria bloom. What is your test result for ammonia?


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

Yikes I have ammonia. It's at 1.0

Do you think this is from the daily water change, medication, both?

The tank has been running since October and has been fully cycled.

Freaking out now.


----------



## ahawk (Nov 4, 2016)

On second look its actually .50

Should I do a water change today, and then not add meds anymore.

I also have Prime on hand.

Also I have the Chemi Pure bag from when this started that I had to take out to do the meds. Reluctant to add it back though because it might have the bloat bacteria.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely do a 50% water change. If you are using metronidazole it should not be related.

I would stop meds in the main tank...isolate your Taiwan reef and observe to see if he will eat when isolated.

I would not add chemical media but rather do daily water changes until the bacteria catch up with the ammonia.


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

i had a similar problem with my ob peacock. after being bullied it wouldnt eat pellets it was interested in them and would spit them and not eat. I quarantined and noticed white poop which was weird to all of a sudden get a disease no other fish showed signs of. but i decided to treat with general cure and do a good water change. after a couple days i decided to try flake food and she scarfed it down pretty quick. so i fed her flakes for a few days mixing in some dried blood worms and she was eating everything. i started to soak the pellets for 20 mins in aquarium water and boom she loved the pellets again. its been weeks since and yesterday she started eating straight hard pellets for the first time since i got her. so try softer foods with a new taste. might help


----------

